# Where to buy a rimless 20 gallon long



## ThisDarkDivide (Jun 24, 2014)

Marinedepot.com carries Mr Aqua tanks. Not sure the dimensions of your stand though.

They have a rimless frameless 25 gallon cube.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply. The Mr. Aqua tank looks great, but the stand is 14" x 30.5". I built it with the 20g long footprint in mind, which I believe is about the same footprint as a standard 29g. If push comes to shove I can just buy a regular tank, but I really like the clean look of rimless.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, most rimless tanks are not standard dimensions. The only place I know of that you can specifically order a 20G long is glasscages.com. I've also heard mixed reviews, and I've never seen them, so it's not an endorsement. If it were me, and I were in your shoes, I'd probably buy the rimless tank from glasscages or have one custom made locally (it wouldn't hurt to call a few places), or I'd swap out the least important thing (the stand) and get a different size that comes in rimless. I wouldn't buy a tank that wasn't rimless, because I love the look.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

AnotherHobby said:


> If it were me, and I were in your shoes, I'd probably buy the rimless tank from glasscages or have one custom made locally (it wouldn't hurt to call a few places), or I'd swap out the least important thing (the stand) and get a different size that comes in rimless. I wouldn't buy a tank that wasn't rimless, because I love the look.


I think I've seen too many negative reviews on Glass Cages to feel comfortable about pulling the trigger on one of those, and unfortunately I live in a relatively small and remote area where getting one made locally isn't an option. Swapping/modifying the stand makes sense to me; it's more work, but I sort of wanted to upgrade the lumber I used for the cross pieces anyway.

Still, I'm not a huge fan of the footprint of the Mr. Aqua 17.1, and it seems like that's the closest of their products to what I'm seeking: a rectangular tank that's holds roughly 18 - 25 gallons. Anyway, thank you very much for the advice. I'll have to give this some more thought.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Alright, I've narrowed my search down to three tanks. All of them are less than 20 gallons, but I can live with that.

1) 14.3g AquaTop Eurostyle Bowfront Glass, $40.99: http://www.truaqua.com/eurostyle-bowfront-aquarium-es-24.html 

2) 17.1g Mr. Aqua Luminous Ultra Frameless Low Iron Glass, $114.99: http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua...lar_Aquariums-Mr._Aqua-AZ11891-FIAQRA-vi.html

3) 17g ADA Cube Garden 60-P High Clarity Glass, $129.99: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_25_29&products_id=118

The bowfront looks really really slick. I just wish it was a little larger. At that price I might just have to get one and stash. Who knows, maybe I'll have two tanks eventually.

I've heard mixed reviews on #2, but certainly much more positive stuff than I've heard about than Glass Cages. I haven't heard anything about #3, so not sure what to expect quality wise on that one.

Prices on #2 and #3 aren't too far off, so not really a factor between those two. Tank #1 is considerably cheaper, but it's also smaller size and lower quality glass; so there's a tradeoff.

If anyone has experience with these and would like to chime in that'd be great! I'll be mulling these options over for the next day or so, and then I'm going to pull the trigger on something.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I have that exact Mr Aqua, and the quality is really good. If I was buying again, I'd probably get the same tank. You can see it in my journal in my signature.

The ADA 60P is actually $200 with shipping, but it's a higher quality tank.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

AnotherHobby, thank you for the advice. I'm going to go with the Mr. Aqua. Did you order the mat that goes underneath it as well?

Your setup looks incredible btw! And I see you're even using the same stand design that I am. I hope you don't mind if I lean heavily on your journal for guidance. To someone who's new it seems there's an overwhelming amount of information, and I almost feel like I need a blueprint to get started in the hobby.


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

I just came across this post and just bought a 20 gal long Seaclear System 2 acrylic tank. I went System 2 because I wanted the built in sump. I used to have two 65 gallon reef tanks. I recently switched over to a 135 gal planted tank. I missed my reef setups and decided to have a small 20 gal to feed my reef hunger.

Anyway, here is the link: http://www.tropicalfishstore.com/Seaclear.htm

You don't have to go System 2 and the original has many more options. I hope you find something to your liking.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

LRJ said:


> AnotherHobby, thank you for the advice. I'm going to go with the Mr. Aqua. Did you order the mat that goes underneath it as well?
> 
> Your setup looks incredible btw! And I see you're even using the same stand design that I am. I hope you don't mind if I lean heavily on your journal for guidance. To someone who's new it seems there's an overwhelming amount of information, and I almost feel like I need a blueprint to get started in the hobby.


 
save yourself a few bucks and just go out and buy a cheap yoga mat and cut to size or those plastic dish drying mats, thats what I use


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

If you can wait, I have a ton of pics of my Seaclear acrylic tank. 24x16x13 are the measurements. 

I am camping right now but will be back home know Wednesday. The quality is top notch for acrylic. It is over half an inch thick and the built in filtration sump is AWESOME. I went glass for my 135 gal planted tank but I would not hesitate to go Seaclear for future tank purchases.

Just my $0.02. Good luck with your search. I am sure you this will not be your only tank purchase!


----------



## ThisDarkDivide (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing it setup. I really like my 60 gallon cube.

As far as the mat goes, head to Home Depot or Lowes and you will find something similar usually


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

ThisDarkDivide said:


> Looking forward to seeing it setup. I really like my 60 gallon cube.
> 
> As far as the mat goes, head to Home Depot or Lowes and you will find something similar usually


Whatever route you go...post pics. I too am curious to see the final outcome. I am sure it will be cool!


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

I just noticed your base dimensions, you can go 29 gallon and have it fit your base! 

Oh decisions, decisions??? You, my friend, have a GOOD dilemna!

I vote for the 29 gallon. Go bigger!

Bump: If I didn't have my 20 gallon already stocked, I would've gone 29 gallon. I knew I should've went bigger...oh well, until next purchase.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

(I could have sworn I posted this yesterday )
Go to PetCo during the $ per a gallon sale, buy a 20g long for 20$, get some GE I clear silicone door and window, rubbing alchohol, sand paper, and a straight razor. De-rim yourself with favor and little man handling , sand the newly exposed glass (will be rough). Cut off old crappy tetra tank silicone (they just blob it on) with razor. Wipe down interior were silicone was with rubbing alcohol and apply new silicone, cut off excess silicone. Let sit 1-2 days and water test (preferably outside/garage/sink/unfinished basement in as of leak). Enjoy! 
I've not de rimmed but me and my husband have re silicones several tanks successfully on first try, btw keep a paper towl or towel handy when siliconing, you will need to use a finger to push now the silicone once applied. 
There are plant of YouTube DIY videos on how to do this.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

AquaAurora said:


> (I could have sworn I posted this yesterday )
> Go to PetCo during the $ per a gallon sale, buy a 20g long for 20$, get some GE I clear silicone door and window, rubbing alchohol, sand paper, and a straight razor. De-rim yourself with favor and little man handling , sand the newly exposed glass (will be rough). Cut off old crappy tetra tank silicone (they just blob it on) with razor. Wipe down interior were silicone was with rubbing alcohol and apply new silicone, cut off excess silicone. Let sit 1-2 days and water test (preferably outside/garage/sink/unfinished basement in as of leak). Enjoy!
> I've not de rimmed but me and my husband have re silicones several tanks successfully on first try, btw keep a paper towl or towel handy when siliconing, you will need to use a finger to push now the silicone once applied.
> There are plant of YouTube DIY videos on how to do this.


 
ive seen a few pple just de-rim the top of the 20 gallon tank, id personally only be comfortable deriming 10 gallons and bellow, 20 gallon is a lot of water!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes I've seen a few 20s derimmed to which is why I offer it as an idea. I'd probably leave the bottom rim on just take off the top.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

LRJ said:


> AnotherHobby, thank you for the advice. I'm going to go with the Mr. Aqua. Did you order the mat that goes underneath it as well?
> 
> Your setup looks incredible btw! And I see you're even using the same stand design that I am. I hope you don't mind if I lean heavily on your journal for guidance. To someone who's new it seems there's an overwhelming amount of information, and I almost feel like I need a blueprint to get started in the hobby.


I didn't get the mat, but I was pretty confident in how flat the surface I made was. After it was too late, I wished I had got one, but it's been fine. I'd get one.

Thanks for the compliment. I only caution you with looking at my journal as a blueprint, because this whole thing has been a huge learning experience for me, and it's my first _real_ attempt at a planted tank. There are several things I would do differently, and I've swapped out and changed things along the way. Heck, I nearly killed all of my plants 9 months ago and had to start over. I'm no pro, but I have fun.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you folks - lots of helpful advice.



> save yourself a few bucks and just go out and buy a cheap yoga mat and cut to size or those plastic dish drying mats, thats what I use





> As far as the mat goes, head to Home Depot or Lowes and you will find something similar usually


Thanks, I'll look into these alternatives.



> I just noticed your base dimensions, you can go 29 gallon and have it fit your base!


Good point, and I really like the footprint of the 29g. I'm leaning hard toward the Mr. Aqua 17.1, but I'd still love to see pics of your Seaclear when you get back; I can hold off buying for a few days. The only thing I'm worried about is the acrylic. Would it be good for a beginner? I've heard it scratches very easily.



> De-rim yourself with favor and little man handling


Thanks for the idea. I've seen a few people doing that on here. I'm just not sure I'd feel comfortable with it. A tank failure in my apartment, while unlikely, would be catastrophic.



> I only caution you with looking at my journal as a blueprint, because this whole thing has been a huge learning experience for me, and it's my first real attempt at a planted tank. There are several things I would do differently, and I've swapped out and changed things along the way. Heck, I nearly killed all of my plants 9 months ago and had to start over. I'm no pro, but I have fun.


Point taken. I guess "blueprint" wasn't really the right word - I'll want to put my own touches on it anyhow. Still it seems like a great launching point/guideline, and if I can create anything close to as striking as what you have I'll be very happy.



> Looking forward to seeing it setup.


I imagine it will be a while before it's up-and-running. I may have to make modifications to the stand depending on the tank I buy, and then I need to research and obtain lighting, substrate, CO2, plants, fish, etc. But I might start a tank journal, and when I finally get it all setup, I'll definitely post pics.


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

Acrylic does scratch easier than glass. You just need to have the right tools. There are a ton of acrylic safe tools out nowadays. 

I will definitely post pics tomorrow.


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

Here are the pics of my SeaClear 20gal, long (24x16x13), acrylic tank.

1st day trying to figure out the hardscape:









Here is the tank with a friend of mine hooking up the light. You can really see the thickness of the acrylic in this shot.









Another shot of the front of the tank.









Different angle. You can see the rounded edges of the acrylic tank.









Front profile shot of the tank.









One with the blue lights on.









Please keep us posted on what route you take.

Thanks


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, dsomonster. That's a nice setup you have there! roud:

I'm really tempted to get the SeaClear 29gal, but I just think the scratching propensity of acrylic combined with being a beginner is more risk than I want to take. I'll probably get a Mr. Aqua and just modify the stand I built. I'll be sure to circle back on this thread once the tank arrives. Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

LRJ, you're welcome. No matter what route you take, I'm glad you joined the community. Beware...you will go bigger, eventually. Unless your starter tank is just problematic, this hobby can be very addicting.

Don't be afraid of acrylic. Just use the right tools. 

-Ron


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

yep, its also much easier to fix scratches on acrylic then it is with glass!


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

LRJ, take it from a long time hobbyist, go with the 29 gal SeaClear. You will fill the 17 gal pretty quick.

It sounds like you're pretty handy building your own base. Acrylic is not as big an issue as they used to be. Now there is so much more acrylic safe accessories. 

The light will be your most expensive piece. The price difference between lighting a 17 gal versus a 29 gal is not much more $$$. The little bigger tank will fill your base and look like it belongs, versus the tank being too small and/or modifying the base you already built.

What kind of plants and animals are you planning on filling the tank with?

I can't wait to see the final outcome!

Bump:


lamiskool said:


> yep, its also much easier to fix scratches on acrylic then it is with glass!


+1roud:

Peer pressure SUCKS! Get the bigger tank. :biggrin:

All joking aside, don't be afraid of acrylic. 

-Ron


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Welp, the trigger has been pulled.



dsomonster said:


> Peer pressure SUCKS! Get the bigger tank. :biggrin:


Yes, and I'm a sucker for it. So I went ahead and got a bigger tank. But, since I wanted glass, I went with the Mr. Aqua 32 gallon. It's the same height as a 29 gal but with 16% more floor space! :icon_cool

So for anyone who may end up reading this while searching for a glass rimless 20 gal long, the bottom line is that as of this posting, there don't seem to be any readily available options for you that don't involve buying from GlassCages, which has received terrible reviews, or de-rimming a standard 20 gal long and inviting whatever ramifications that may entail.



dsomonster said:


> What kind of plants and animals are you planning on filling the tank with?


This is the next question. Right now I'm not sure... So what would be the most efficient way to get suggestions from the community regarding flora, fauna, equipment, substrate, etc. as I'm planning this project? Should I create multiple threads in respective sub forums, or start a tank journal? I guess probably both and then link within the journal.

Many thanks!


----------



## dsomonster (Oct 23, 2013)

LRJ, 
LOL on the peer pressure. I have succumbed to it many times!

That is a great tank you chose. Glass is just CLASSY! Makes the tank seem more expensive! 

YES, YES...start a journal. I am currently on Week 5 of my journal on my 135 gallon planted tank. I will give it another 4-5 weeks to post up the pics. Thereafter, I will update monthly.

Stocking your tank is personal. I just went with what I like and try to learn from my mistakes. No one to blame other than myself!

Remember to take pics. I took pics everyday for the first 7 days and then weekly. It is a dramatic change when looking at it from a camera's perspective.

I am glad you went bigger.


----------

